# Coloured bowls



## George Foweraker (21 Apr 2011)

Some of my latest coloured wide rimmed bowls.
I have recently had to add stock and re stock gallery's which left me short on reserve stock.
These are a few of the bowls I have made ready for re stocking.
I have just created a gallery page of coloured work on my Blog and information about tuition and courses on colouring and texturing.
If you are interested please have a look at my blog which is updated olmost daily.
http://wwwartistry-in-wood.blogspot.com/


----------



## chill (21 Apr 2011)

Hi George, 
Nice set of bowls, well finished as always,


----------



## George Foweraker (21 Apr 2011)

Thank you Chris.

Regards george


----------



## Blister (21 Apr 2011)

George

They look all white to me :lol: 

and Red / Gold / Blue / Black / Green 

Very nice :wink:


----------



## jumps (21 Apr 2011)

I certainly feel that colour and texture work well together - and some great examples here.


----------



## George Foweraker (21 Apr 2011)

Thank you Alan and Jumps i am pleased you like them


----------



## cambournepete (21 Apr 2011)

They're good George, said Pete who doesn't like colouring on turning that much...
I assume the apparently rough edges are due to the texturing?


----------



## George Foweraker (22 Apr 2011)

Hello Pete.

Yes the rough edges are due to the texturing.
Does this mean there is a slim possability of converting you to texturing and colour.
You could always come on one of our Finishing texturing and colouring days (info on Blog) .

Regards George.


----------



## cambournepete (22 Apr 2011)

George Foweraker":3qn8gvy3 said:


> Does this mean there is a slim possability of converting you to texturing and colour.
> You could always come on one of our Finishing texturing and colouring days (info on Blog).


I'd never hear the last of it from Mr Sanger... 
I found the recent demo by Nick Arnull to Cambridge Woodturners interesting.
I would like to and have already seen about them on your blog but currently finances don't permit luxuries.
Maybe when I finally get a job...


----------



## George Foweraker (22 Apr 2011)

Hi Pete.
I am sorry to here you do not have a Job it must be difficult with the price of everything going up.
I find texturing and colouring fascinating it is also addictive.

Regards George


----------



## nev (22 Apr 2011)

hello george,
=D> some lovely items there, and enough variety for most people to find something they like  
now, seeing as you seem to be rather expert in the colouring department (amongst others!) what type of colouring/stain etc would you recommend for us newbies wanting to dip our toe into colouring, (so to speak :shock: )


----------



## del (27 Apr 2011)

yep very nice job there george realy like the colours


----------



## George Foweraker (27 Apr 2011)

Thank you Nev and dell.
For more info on Finishing texturing and colouring please go to my Blog.
In my opinion the best way to learn is to have tuition from a profesional
http://wwwartistry-in-wood.blogspot.com ... ition.html

Regards George


----------



## Wood spoiler (27 Apr 2011)

Hi George

As someone that is not always enamoured by colouring and texturing, I found myself really liking this collection.

I felt that you left enough of the natural wood showing to compliment the bowls and to show them for what they are. I think the detailing is fantastic. It almost makes me want to reach for the texturing tools and paint pots! 

Although I can appreciate the work involved in pieces made to look like non wood products, if you can't see the wood it may as well be a product of the pottery or glass works. These bowls show great skills and techniques whilst still retaining a certain honesty. Forgive my ramblings.


----------



## George Foweraker (28 Apr 2011)

Hi Colin.
Ramblings forgiven.
I always try and get a balance between colour and wood as you say if they are completely coloured you might as well have ceramic or glass evan plastic.
I am pleased you like these you can see a bigger selection on my Blog if you are interested.

Regards George


----------

